# [ebuild] Como reemergo todos los paquetes de un tipo (open)

## kabutor

Quiero reemerger todos los paquetes q tengo instalados q se llamen xfce-* como puedo hacerlo?

Gracias

----------

## gringo

emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC xfce)

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

